# Manatees at White Point



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

*White Point Manatee*

Went off White Point at sunrise this morning. No fish were harmed and I saw two Manatees between the point and Grassy Lake. Hope the boaters stay in deeper water.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No you didn't. Mermaids are very common in that area.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a kayak fisherman but I wanted to put the word out that there are at least two manatees in the area of White Point in Choctaw Bay. Saw them at sunrise this morning while paddling. They were between the point and Grassy Lake so please be careful if you are motoring in that area for awhile.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mermaids.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Mermaids.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

light reflecting off the water causing an optical illusion!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cobia


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Chewbacabra.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What neat creatures

.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

They are there. I saw one a couple weeks ago nearby.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Disco said:


> They are there. I saw one a couple weeks ago nearby.


nope


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> nope


What is that supposed to mean?:001_huh:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Disco said:


> What is that supposed to mean?:001_huh:


no manatees in this area at all!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> no manatees in this area at all!


Or within 200 miles.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

OK lol guess im crazy and so are all the other people that have seen them up close and personal here in FWB:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Disco said:


> OK lol guess im crazy and so are all the other people that have seen them up close and personal here in FWB:thumbup:


He doesn't get it....:no:


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Guess not lol


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Disco said:


> Guess not lol


go fish south FL and you will see why there are no manatees here!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Doesnt get it*

#mustnotownamotorboatandisawareofnowakezones #nowakezonessuck


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Naaa. Hippos


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, Disco. I don't get it either. :001_huh:


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There was at least one in Lafitte cove ( behind Peglegpetes ) on 10-8-13


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

getbent said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> There was at least one in Lafitte cove ( behind Peglegpetes ) on 10-8-13


hungover fat tourist!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cooler mornings will probably have them moving southward soon- if not already


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, I've wondered if manatees ever make it to this area. I kayaked that exact stretch from White Pt. to Grass Lake entrance, this TUE and WED as well as last WED. Did not notice any manatees, but I go out closer to sunset and usually stay a while after night fall. 

The bioluminescence in the water in that area has been pretty awesome, was cool having big fish right alongside my kayak spotted by their glow then seeing them right there when I shined them with my light. Lots of dolphins, saw a big gar, and TWICE had different bats tangle themselves in my line.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

getbent said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> There was at least one in Lafitte cove ( behind Peglegpetes ) on 10-8-13


That was Sue Straughn doing a live shot!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*South Florida*



fisheye48 said:


> go fish south FL and you will see why there are no manatees here!


Oh...I just got it. Happened at Snake Creek in Islamorada. Turned a major thoroughfare across the Keys into a no wake zone. Now it takes 20 minutes to motor through at idle.

Nope, no manatees here!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We probably won't have much to worry about as long as the manatees stay clear of areas like FloraBama and Robinson Island. If the drunk, idiot, boating $OBs can manage to run over our dock motoring up Old River, at least twice we know of, they sure won't ever see a manatee coming!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*No Wake*



Pompano Joe said:


> Oh...I just got it. Happened at Snake Creek in Islamorada. Turned a major thoroughfare across the Keys into a no wake zone. Now it takes 20 minutes to motor through at idle.
> 
> Nope, no manatees here!


It is what it is- been there on many occasions. How about between Cotton Bayou and Old River- 









(the area sure has changed over the years)


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohh I get it now lol


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm thinking they should make the entire area a Kayak Only zone to keep boaters from hurting the mermaids.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ivarie said:


> I'm thinking they should make the entire area a Kayak Only zone to keep boaters from hurting the mermaids.


im thinking your talking crazy now!!!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Did you ever think that this UGLY RUMOR was started by Kayaker's in an attempt to create " No Motor/No Wake " zones ??? In many areas what STARTED as protection for manatees became NO FISHING zones as well.

Therefore , don't be a dumbaxx --- no saw a manatee in the panhandle area of Florida.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> hungover fat tourist!


Now thats funny


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Black bears love to swim in salt water to help with the ticks. That is what you saw


----------



## Gorfjdon (Oct 14, 2013)

Now thats funny


----------

